# Anyone have any recomendations for a good World War 2 Novel?



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

More specifically about japan's involvment and the use of the nuclear bombs?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There's the classic *Hiroshima*, by John Hersey but I don't know if that's the sort of book you are thinking of.

http://www.herseyhiroshima.com/

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wars, like political discussions, have at least two sides. Here are a couple of examples.

The Last Good War







and Black Rain







.

As far as I know, Black Rain isn't availabe for Kindle.



















My favorite WW-II novels are probably these two by Herman Wouk:

The Winds of War and the sequel War and Remembrance

Unfortunately, at the moment neither title is available for Kindle.

Jeff


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Battle Cry







 by Leon Uris is an *amazing* book about World War II, and it IS available on Kindle (click the link for more info).

*EDIT:* Sorry, I didn't see the part about Japanese involvement and nuclear bombs. This book unfortunately does not cover those elements (to my recollection), but it's still a great read about WWII.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Because I am a nurse, I like nurse history books and this one is very good...*We Band of Angels: The Untold Story of American Nurses Trapped on Bataan by the Japanese







* by Elizabeth Norman.

Unfortunately, it is another one not available in a Kindle edition. Click the "I want to read this on my Kindle" button, please!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Because I am a nurse, I like nurse history books and this one is very good...*We Band of Angels: The Untold Story of American Nurses Trapped on Bataan by the Japanese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Leslie...clicked through 

Question...can you walk us through posting a clickable with the book cover like you just did I love looking at book covers. Thanks.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Leslie...clicked through
> 
> Question...can you walk us through posting a clickable with the book cover like you just did I love looking at book covers. Thanks.*


Actually, it is Harvey that did that (thanks, Harvey!). I haven't figured out all the ins and outs of clickable links. Harvey...is there info you want to share?

L


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was going to suggest Black Rain, but someone beat me to it. 

There is also 'The Naked and the Dead' by Norman Mailer that is about WWII American soldiers trying to invade a Japanese held island. I don't generally like war type novels but it was pretty good, though it didn't deal with the nuclear aspect. I probably wouldn't have given this kind of book a chance but we read it in my post-modern literature class and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys.  It's funny how before I owned a kindle every book I looked at was available (I can only think of one title that was no available) and now that I have it, every other book I'm interested isn't.  Most of the ones mentioned above aren't available.  sigh


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> It's funny how before I owned a kindle every book I looked at was available (I can only think of one title that was no available) and now that I have it, every other book I'm interested isn't. Most of the ones mentioned above aren't available.


Perhaps the reason that you've bumped into so many non-Kindle books is the subject you chose.

Most of the books mentioned here were written by WW-II vets or witnesses so it isn't likely that the authors are still openly promoting their books. War books are not popular among young readers.

Jeff


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

No author can bring WWII into greater perspective than Herman Wouk.


----------



## oldbear31 (Nov 7, 2008)

Try some of W.E.B. Griffins' books.  He has several military series with fictional characters but they follow WWII history. I am currently rereading his "The Corps" series about the Marine Corp. oldbear31


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

It has been a few years since I read it, but Tennozan, The Battle of Okinawa and the Atomic Bomb (came out in 1992) is a good read. I checked but it is not in Kindle format, at least through Amazon - Link







. Maybe it is available in e-format through some other outlet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> No author can bring WWII into greater perspective than Herman Wouk.


I couldn't agree with you more.

Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> No author can bring WWII into greater perspective than Herman Wouk.


Unfortunately, only one of his books has been Kindle-ized on Amazon, and it's not about WWII:

A Hole in Texas


















Here are links to the Winds of War and War and Remembrance if yu want to request them on Kindle!.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I highly recommend "A Pale View of Hills." I am a huge fan of Kazuo Ishiguro (who also wrote "The Remains of the Day"). This book is a woman's look back on her life in Nagasaki after the bomb fell, but the book is a whole lot more complex than that suggests.

From Betsy: Click here to request A Pale View of Hills be Kindled


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

While not quite hitting the topic that started the thread, Martin Caidin wrote several very good books about WWII, at least two of which - The Last Dogfight and Whip - were located in the Pacific Theater. Unfortunately, like many of the other books noted so far in this thread, none of his books are (yet) available for the Kindle.

However, one very interesting thing I just discovered while poking through the Kindle store is that Winston Churchill's six-volume history of the Second World War *is* available on the Kindle! For anyone interested in that period of history, this is a must-read (IMHO!). And the final volume, Triumph and Tragedy, gives a very good look at the use of the Bomb. While not a novel, it would certainly be worth spending some time with... 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's one worth reading that I just stumbled across:



Jeff


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Resurrecting an old thread ... while I'm waiting for Richard Rhodes' The Making of the Atomic Bomb and  to be Kindled,

Amazon search results


----------

